# The Laughing Window [Short Thriller]



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

_Struggling writer, Richard Porter, is facing a deadline that could change his life. Huddled away in his dark, murky apartment, Richard sweats over the last few pages of his novel, one that has the opportunity to become published. But, in the midst of his poorly timed writer's block, he is faced with the constant rattling ambience of his home and the sinister creaking of his bedroom window._*

I just started shooting this short film of mine called, "The Laughing Window." It's a very 'Twilight Zone' driven thriller and I'm VERY excited about it.

To add to my excitement, we have a full set built on a stage, we're shooting on 35mm film, and I'm working with an amazing team.

We have some outstanding production design on this project and some stunning practical effects.

I'm thrilled to be able to share this with you guys through my Production Vlogs, all the way up until we release the final film.

Check out behind the scenes on "Day One" of our shoot, here:

Project Announcement





Production Vlog #1





Keep checking back for more!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Vlog #2 is up!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Final day of production!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

VLog #4 - this one focuses on the set for "Laughing Window."


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thought you guys might enjoy this!

A neat view from my monitor on FX shot #48 from "The Laughing Window":


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see from the vlogs that you have Woody Allen glasses:jol:

Is that your music I hear on the vlogs? Beautifully moody!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out a preview of some stills from the 35mm scan in this vlog!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I gotta say, being able to shoot on 35mm film was an amazing experience. In fact, it may be the only time in my filmmaking endeavors that I'll be able to. So, in this vlog I wanted to throw in some glory shots of the beautiful Panavision camera we got to shoot with.

Also known as pornography for filmmakers.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Interview I did on set of "The Laughing Window."

Interview & B-Roll Shot and Directed by 
*Melissa Flores*


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

We're going on a little post-production hiatus from the vlogs.

So, I've decided to leave you with another compilation of bts clips!

We'll be back soon with more behind the scenes from post-production and more.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Latest production vlog...






That's a picture lock for "The Laughing Window!"

We're moving on to sound design and final visual effects work.

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Post continues on "The Laughing Window," and we are lucky enough to be working with incredibly talented artists from all over the globe!

Stay tuned for more exciting updates on our post production!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

The latest production vlog for "The Laughing Window."

Join Manuel Rivoir - visual effects artist - as he takes us behind the scenes of some of his work on the film!






More vlogs to come - including behind the score.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Always enjoy seeing the behind the scenes stuff. I think my family watches the "special features" of any given movie more than the movies themselves.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Now online - the official teaser trailer for "The Laughing Window," a short thriller starring Bruce Spielbauer (Viper, Total Eclipse).

Coming soon from GWSFilms.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

We just held a screening for "The Laughing Window!"


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! Check out The Laughing Window, now LIVE on YouTube GWS Films!


----------

